# Creaking BB?



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

I've enjoyed my Trek Domane 4.5 for about 3K miles, and had all of the early issues sorted out, fit was right shifting was excellent etc. Now the past few rides, I hear a creaking that I think is emanating from the BB. I have done different pedals, shoes, styles etc. but I hear a repeating tick from the BB area that only stops when I stop pedaling. I can minimize it by side loading the pedals/cranks which still leads me to thinking I have a bit of BB creak. Any suggestions on curing this? I suspect the LBS would ride it 100 feet and tell me all is well, but when you are on a long quiet ride and that is all you hear, it gets annoying. Any suggestions or input is truly appreciated.
Best regards.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Ride in the rain any? 

I haven't touched a bottom bracket since model year 2003, but I suspect some grease would help.


Forum: Components, Wrenching might be a better place to ask.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

An experienced mechanic at a shop should be able to figure it out - and they shouldn't discount what you are saying. They can set it up on a trainer and pedal away. My 5.2 had a BB noise but more of a click and it was resolved quickly.


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I will pull the BB and check it for grease, I did do a bit of light rain riding lately.
Cheers,


----------



## Father Guzzi Obrian (Jan 31, 2015)

I pulled the cranks and cleaned and greased the BB, all was tight, found some grit in the headset, so cleaned it and re-greased it and now all is silent. I am a happy camper


----------

